# WWII Tunisian Campaign 1941-1943 German watch



## TunisianMan (Oct 9, 2017)

I live in Tunisia, although I am from the United States, and have a hobby that includes researching information and artifact searches from the battles here from 1941 to 1943. I have a wrist watch that appears to be perhaps a commemorative item rather than a utility item. I will include photos. The dial has an OSCO mark with an S underneath it in a slightly different font. At the bottom of the watch face is marked "12 Jewels" and under that "shock resistant." It has a date window and the face has two identical graphics that look vaguely look like a cross between a coconut palm and a fig palm with swastika superimposed upon them. The back is stamped with "Antimagnetic" and "Stainless steel back." It has an eagle type graphic stamped on the back underneath the "stainless steel" indicator and the "bird stamp" wing seems to be almost stamped over the stainless indicator. The head of the bird is turned toward it's right in a profile, much like other representative Nazi birds but this one has no swastika. Further, a rather crude stamping in a different font is: "Afrikacorps" and what appears to be the former watch owners name: "K. Piltz." Under the name "Piltz" is yet another stamp in upper case letters. It looks to be "GESO" with the "O" stamped over and "H" (?). If you magnify the photo you are able to see it. I believe it may be some sort of "standard" OSCO watch with a special face and a stamped, personalized back. I acquired the watch from an Eastern European country. *Can someone tell me anything about this watch?*

*Here is the URL on Flickr.* If it opens just ignore the other photos as I don't really know how to isolate the watch photos. artytime:

https://www.flickr.com/cameraroll/


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Why is your link redirecting to Yahoo ? :angry:


----------



## TunisianMan (Oct 9, 2017)

TunisianMan said:


> I live in Tunisia, although I am from the United States, and have a hobby that includes researching information and artifact searches from the battles here from 1941 to 1943. I have a wrist watch that appears to be perhaps a commemorative item rather than a utility item. I will include photos. The dial has an OSCO mark with an S underneath it in a slightly different font. At the bottom of the watch face is marked "12 Jewels" and under that "shock resistant." It has a date window and the face has two identical graphics that look vaguely look like a cross between a coconut palm and a fig palm with swastika superimposed upon them. The back is stamped with "Antimagnetic" and "Stainless steel back." It has an eagle type graphic stamped on the back underneath the "stainless steel" indicator and the "bird stamp" wing seems to be almost stamped over the stainless indicator. The head of the bird is turned toward it's right in a profile, much like other representative Nazi birds but this one has no swastika. Further, a rather crude stamping in a different font is: "Afrikacorps" and what appears to be the former watch owners name: "K. Piltz." Under the name "Piltz" is yet another stamp in upper case letters. It looks to be "GESO" with the "O" stamped over and "H" (?). If you magnify the photo you are able to see it. I believe it may be some sort of "standard" OSCO watch with a special face and a stamped, personalized back. I acquired the watch from an Eastern European country. *Can someone tell me anything about this watch?*
> 
> *Here is the URL on Flickr.* If it opens just ignore the other photos as I don't really know how to isolate the watch photos. artytime:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/cameraroll/


 Got me. When I click on it it takes me to the flickr pic' of the watch.Why can't we just attach a .jpg to the forum post.....like.....say.....Google Mail? :clap:


----------



## TunisianMan (Oct 9, 2017)

Try this https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## TunisianMan (Oct 9, 2017)

TunisianMan said:


> I live in Tunisia, although I am from the United States, and have a hobby that includes researching information and artifact searches from the battles here from 1941 to 1943. I have a wrist watch that appears to be perhaps a commemorative item rather than a utility item. I will include photos. The dial has an OSCO mark with an S underneath it in a slightly different font. At the bottom of the watch face is marked "12 Jewels" and under that "shock resistant." It has a date window and the face has two identical graphics that look vaguely look like a cross between a coconut palm and a fig palm with swastika superimposed upon them. The back is stamped with "Antimagnetic" and "Stainless steel back." It has an eagle type graphic stamped on the back underneath the "stainless steel" indicator and the "bird stamp" wing seems to be almost stamped over the stainless indicator. The head of the bird is turned toward it's right in a profile, much like other representative Nazi birds but this one has no swastika. Further, a rather crude stamping in a different font is: "Afrikacorps" and what appears to be the former watch owners name: "K. Piltz." Under the name "Piltz" is yet another stamp in upper case letters. It looks to be "GESO" with the "O" stamped over and "H" (?). If you magnify the photo you are able to see it. I believe it may be some sort of "standard" OSCO watch with a special face and a stamped, personalized back. I acquired the watch from an Eastern European country. *Can someone tell me anything about this watch?*
> 
> *Here is the URL on Flickr.* If it opens just ignore the other photos as I don't really know how to isolate the watch photos. artytime:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/cameraroll/


 Try this: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Well first thing's first.

It doesn't look like a WW2 watch and it most likely isn't one. Not as style nor as date of production. By my estimates I'd say it's a 70s but could be a mid-late 60s watch.

I kind of have a feeling that this watch was made to look like some sort of a WW2 watch or maybe some sort of a commemoration or something... I don't know.

Brand name is one of those obscure Swiss Watches. Plenty of those around, usually nothing special about them and with cheap movements. Below is what a WW2 watch looks like on average.

At first glance the dial looks as if it was factory made like that but I don't think they'd do swastikas and stuff in the 60s or 70s. Then again, if it was made afterwards by someone, why and how did they do it. It doesn't look crude...

They would have an extra marking on the case back but nothing like yours. You can research that on the web.


----------



## TunisianMan (Oct 9, 2017)

TunisianMan said:


> I live in Tunisia, although I am from the United States, and have a hobby that includes researching information and artifact searches from the battles here from 1941 to 1943. I have a wrist watch that appears to be perhaps a commemorative item rather than a utility item. I will include photos. The dial has an OSCO mark with an S underneath it in a slightly different font. At the bottom of the watch face is marked "12 Jewels" and under that "shock resistant." It has a date window and the face has two identical graphics that look vaguely look like a cross between a coconut palm and a fig palm with swastika superimposed upon them. The back is stamped with "Antimagnetic" and "Stainless steel back." It has an eagle type graphic stamped on the back underneath the "stainless steel" indicator and the "bird stamp" wing seems to be almost stamped over the stainless indicator. The head of the bird is turned toward it's right in a profile, much like other representative Nazi birds but this one has no swastika. Further, a rather crude stamping in a different font is: "Afrikacorps" and what appears to be the former watch owners name: "K. Piltz." Under the name "Piltz" is yet another stamp in upper case letters. It looks to be "GESO" with the "O" stamped over and "H" (?). If you magnify the photo you are able to see it. I believe it may be some sort of "standard" OSCO watch with a special face and a stamped, personalized back. I acquired the watch from an Eastern European country. *Can someone tell me anything about this watch?*
> 
> *Here is the URL on Flickr.* If it opens just ignore the other photos as I don't really know how to isolate the watch photos. artytime:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/cameraroll/


 Try this: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## TunisianMan (Oct 9, 2017)

I agree. When I saw the date window that really threw me off too. It could be a swindler that did it but then there would hardly be a reason to have done it in the 60's and 70's. Maybe he did it yesterday! Seems like a lot of trouble as I didn't pay much for it. Given that the campaign was in 1943 and he was, say, 20, that would make him pretty old in the 70's to want a commemorative watch. I think they all just wanted to forget. My father wanted to. They, the germans, lost this campaign so they likely didn't want to be reminded of it. Maybe someone in Germany will recognize it. I was watching a Youtube of the war last night and there was a flash of a dead German tank and the emblem was just like the one on my watch. Agreed a faker might not have much time on his hands and he just did it right. When I was in the Army in Germany in 1970 the ALL Germans had Nazi stuff. You couldn't go into anyone's house but trophies and awards were still displayed in their dining room cabinets. If only I'd collected then.....Thanks for your insight.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

do you have any authentic wrist or pocket watches from that period? vinnn


----------

